# my new 'designer' blindfold



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2008)

I've been using a cruddy scarf to perform bld solves, so my girlfriend said, hey you can have this instead. It's a Ted Baker sleep mask and it is the campest thing I have ever seen > 







so what do you think? camp or what?


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

or what! (I have no idea what lifestyle camp represents, but I have never seen anyone use that while camping)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2008)

lol, this might explain the style of 'camp' > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camp_(style)

especially the 'drag' and 'fashion' part.


----------



## shelley (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd wear it!


----------



## brunson (Oct 17, 2008)

You wore the Ninja hood. Granted, this is far classier.


----------



## Rabid (Oct 17, 2008)

It's adorable.
Wear it while BLD in public (Starbucks?) and be a trendsetter.


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 17, 2008)

I could wear it, but I think a lot of people laugh, my brother would continue to call me a g**, and my friends would laugh at me to the dead. So I think I wouldn't wear it if I get the chance (but I don't think it's looks stupid).


----------



## Raffael (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't care what other people say.
If you like it, wear it.
If they laugh at you, they're just jealous - maybe because they didn't have it first?!

I'd go for: camp definetly 

But remember:
You can't do camp on purpose. — Susan Sontag


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Is it comfy?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 17, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Is it comfy?



i was about to ask that too. Looks comfy, doesn't it?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 17, 2008)

well it certainly wouldn't be my first choice of design, but it does the job better than what I had before. I wouldn't wear it in public though, *imagines sitting in starbucks..........nah. 

It's a little tight but I do have a large head. It feels nice on though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 18, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I wouldn't wear it in public though.


Why not? :confused:


----------



## Zava (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a pink blindfold with the words follow your heart (instead of heart, there was a (L) pic) I competed at polish open 2008 with that


----------

